
Cool tool for editing graphs (algorithms) - mihaic
https://csacademy.com/app/graph_editor/
======
ifcologne
Nice tool to build graphs. Except of creating edges between notes it also
works on touch devices.

Great to have exports and png support as well. Bookmarked.

------
jupanul
Awesome tool. Wish you could export the graph as an iFrame so you can embbed
it in other websites!

------
wefgef
Awesome, but I wish it would support multiple edges and self loops.

